# Lyft taxes for NV



## Jakeinvegas (Jan 26, 2016)

Who else is having trouble with the taxes docs on lyft dashboard, and also where is a good ace for us to go for our taxes ?? Turbo tax, hr block ? 

We can claim or deduct our gas, miles. Cell phone expenses, car maintenance, state title fees, etc right ??


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Jakeinvegas said:


> Who else is having trouble with the taxes docs on lyft dashboard, and also where is a good ace for us to go for our taxes ?? Turbo tax, hr block ?
> 
> We can claim or deduct our gas, miles. Cell phone expenses, car maintenance, state title fees, etc right ??


Gas and maintenance expenses OR mileage, not both. The portion of your cell phone bill related to business is deductible. Title fees may be deductible in part, based on the percentage of business use. I don't think TT asks that question though if you use the mileage deduction, although it put mine down in full elsewhere in my return. I like TT, specifically the CD of the Deluxe version, available at Costco, Sam's Club, etc. ( on sale for $40 through today at Costco.) If you're using TT online, you have to upgrade to Home and Business, for some reason. ($$)
I'm not a tax pro.


----------



## Jakeinvegas (Jan 26, 2016)

What would be the best bet to claim gas and maintenance or mileage ?


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Jakeinvegas said:


> What would be the best bet to claim gas and maintenance or mileage ?


You can add up the receipts for your actual car expenses and multiply the total by the percentage of business vs personal miles and see what your deduction would be. Also take your total business miles times $.054 and see what that deduction would be worth. Take the larger number. Either method requires a contemporaneous mileage log to substantiate the deduction. Probably the standard mileage rate benefits most rideshare drivers, and is easier to track.
I am not a tax professional.


----------

